# What the hell happened to the Shenmue series?



## Thefirst. (Aug 7, 2011)

I mean this series was going strong with an established fanbase, you would think Sega would pick this up again but nooooooooooo they chose not to.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 7, 2011)

They have Yakuza series now, meaning Shenmue is dead and gone sadly. I love the Yakuza series and own every single one of the games but I would have also preferred it if they carried on with Shenmue. Ryo still hasn’t avenged his father, dam you Sega dam you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2011)

Too closely associated with the dreamcast, it has like a curse or something.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2011)

Sega's new management had creative differences with the creator, poor sales of the second game, and apparently budget issues.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 7, 2011)

I would never forgot that bitter feeling when I look at the image of Ryu and some stupid chick staring at each other before the credit appeared up.

It did left me stunned......

Shenmue 3, you mocking bitches.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2011)

I got the first Shenmue with the Dreamcast I bought months back. Is it good?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2011)

They should at least put the series on their DC collections.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 7, 2011)

Theres also the fact that people might say " OMG QTE's, They fucking suck, this series sucks"

Umm, dude, this Series made QTE's a viable game mechanic again and it does it well enough for most others that follow.

I Really don't get the stigma QTE's have.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Sega's new management had creative differences with the creator, poor sales of the second game, and apparently budget issues.



Accentuate budgets issues a little more, that's pretty much the sole reason why this series stopped dead in its tracks.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 27, 2013)

I couldn't find a general _Shenmue_ thread, so I'll post this here:



Some people are hoping that an event like that might involve some sort of important news on the future of the series. I never actually played any of the _Shenmue_ games, but I'd be interested in trying them if they were ever released on PSN.


----------

